# Rabbit that bites



## bluemini (Nov 3, 2011)

I seen a post on another site about a rabbit that bit them and they smacked them so that they would know not to do it again  . I have seen other things like this on the web before also and just wondering,that is wrong right ? I mean that would make it worse and cause fear/biting from fear correct ? I sent them a message trying to help the situation but want to make sure im right first .


 I used to have one that would bite me but I never done anything like that ! seemed a little crazy to me and very sad . She is a meat rabbit and they said maybe pregnant . Idk just curious on what else I should tell them/try to help with .

Thanks


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally I've never tolerated a biter in my herd.  The best way to prevent it from happening again is to not breed the rabbit.

However, I do know people who use a feed cup or something like that to give a biter a sharp tap on the nose when it lunges.   It usually teaches the rabbit not to bite, but does not correct the "mean gene."  The rabbit will just sit in the back of the cage and open it's mouth like "I would bite you if I dared!"   So I don't recommend that method really.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 3, 2011)

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> Personally I've never tolerated a biter in my herd.  The best way to prevent it from happening again is to not breed the rabbit.
> 
> However, I do know people who use a feed cup or something like that to give a biter a sharp tap on the nose when it lunges.   It usually teaches the rabbit not to bite, but does not correct the "mean gene."  The rabbit will just sit in the back of the cage and open it's mouth like "I would bite you if I dared!"   So I don't recommend that method really.


Yeah ,im not sure how hard they smack them but they said it wasnt that hard but just thought id ty and help them and let them know . I think it would make the problem worse and make so i dont recommend that either lol  maybe not breed her and she is a meat rabbit,stew ? ):   I found a really good site about why rabbits bite and how to correct,etc so sent them that  /


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 3, 2011)

I had a rabbit come at me. I thumped it on the head (not hard, just enough to startle it) and said a choice word or two to it. It's never done it since. In fact, when I did it, it backed into the corner, dropped it's head to the ground and I pet it for a bit. I think it got the point that I was in charge, don't mess with me, but I still want to take care of her. Since then it always greats me nicely and anxiously to get pet. That's the one and only time I've ever had an aggressive rabbit.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 4, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> I had a rabbit come at me. I thumped it on the head (not hard, just enough to startle it) and said a choice word or two to it. It's never done it since. In fact, when I did it, it backed into the corner, dropped it's head to the ground and I pet it for a bit. I think it got the point that I was in charge, don't mess with me, but I still want to take care of her. Since then it always greats me nicely and anxiously to get pet. That's the one and only time I've ever had an aggressive rabbit.


I have had a few aggressive ones but only one that bit me .   I am not sure what the correct method is but I can understand that,ya know a little thump or something  .  Mine got ate by the dog  so she never really got another chance to bite me  .


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't know how everyone else stops a biter, but when my boys were little, they all tried to bite out of fear.  When they attempted the bite, I gave them a loud NO and backed them up.  They never tried biting again.   They never really broke skin.  I guess it was just a warning but I set them both straight.  

Never had a problem again.  They grunt at me now when they don't want me to handle them but after picking them up, they are fine.   They know I'm Alpha.  

bluemini, Sorry to hear your biting bunny was eaten by the dog.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 4, 2011)

In my experience there are two types of biters.  Mean ones, and the nibblers that weren't paying attention.  I have been bit only once, but that was because he was playing with a peice of paper, and I went to move him over, and he grabbed my hand instead of the paper.  My "OW! NO!!" and nose thump I think was acceptable in that situation.  I have also had a couple of actually mean rabbits.  You open the cage door and they are grunting and lunging.  I was never bit, because they gave plenty of warning and I was fast enough, but hey are in the freezer.  That is very genetic from what I have seen, and intolerable.   One I had, I bred her to my nicest buck and got two litters.  Out of those two litters, only three or four of the kits actually had a nice personality.  The rest were showing aggression by 10 weeks.  Another only showed agression when bred, so we let it go because she was a good momma, but the of the three does we didn't butcher out of her, two were also very vicious, and it just started when they got bred and continued on when they were open.  So now, they don't get chances.  If they are mean at all, they are gone.  There are plenty of friendly rabbits to replace them with even.

And a note on smacking them... in my mind, that would only make a mean rabbit affraid of you. So while it may not bite you, what about the next person that sticks their hand in?  Just another thing to think about.


----------



## doubled (Nov 4, 2011)

The absolute best way of permanantly curing this behavior is to put them next to some mashed potatoes and gravy. I won't have a biter in my herd for no reason, the only time it's not a death sentence is if she has a litter, when she weans, she's also weaned. If it's a buck it's a instant trip to freezer camp. I have seen rabbit bites on people, it ain't pretty.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 4, 2011)

No, they're not.  Not on your nose, not on your lip.  A rabbit does not make a nice ornament for your wristwatch.  I know.   LOL


----------



## Citylife (Nov 4, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> The absolute best way of permanantly curing this behavior is to put them next to some mashed potatoes and gravy. I won't have a biter in my herd for no reason, the only time it's not a death sentence is if she has a litter, when she weans, she's also weaned. If it's a buck it's a instant trip to freezer camp. I have seen rabbit bites on people, it ain't pretty.


LOLOLOL  I have had a couple biters that were around 5 mo. old.  One doe, I did an experiment and brought her into the house at 9 weeks and held her and petted her for an hour or so a day.  The dogs as always were interested but not offensive.  And my shepherd would kiss her threw the cage.  she was in the house for about 7 days or so. I wanted to see if my new breeder would be a bit easier to handle if she was more socialized around us.  Needless to say......  once she was another month or so older she got a bit on the Nasty side!  Once prego.... @ 6-8 mo.     a lot calmer animal.  Once she had her litter, she has been a whole new animal.  And that goodness a great mother.  No attempt at biting in over a year.  So, sometimes I think its hormonal.  But, I to.....  will not tolerate a biter for long.  I have tapped them on the nose to "snap" the out of it.  But, so far, I have given them a chance for the hormones to level out a bit.


----------



## bluemini (Nov 4, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> In my experience there are two types of biters.  Mean ones, and the nibblers that weren't paying attention.  I have been bit only once, but that was because he was playing with a peice of paper, and I went to move him over, and he grabbed my hand instead of the paper.  My "OW! NO!!" and nose thump I think was acceptable in that situation.  I have also had a couple of actually mean rabbits.  You open the cage door and they are grunting and lunging.  I was never bit, because they gave plenty of warning and I was fast enough, but hey are in the freezer.  That is very genetic from what I have seen, and intolerable.   One I had, I bred her to my nicest buck and got two litters.  Out of those two litters, only three or four of the kits actually had a nice personality.  The rest were showing aggression by 10 weeks.  Another only showed agression when bred, so we let it go because she was a good momma, but the of the three does we didn't butcher out of her, two were also very vicious, and it just started when they got bred and continued on when they were open.  So now, they don't get chances.  If they are mean at all, they are gone.  There are plenty of friendly rabbits to replace them with even.
> 
> And a note on smacking them... in my mind, that would only make a mean rabbit affraid of you. So while it may not bite you, what about the next person that sticks their hand in?  Just another thing to think about.


Yeah I told them that it would make it worse but they havent replied back yet,it would make them fearful/cage aggressive or I would think .


----------



## bluemini (Nov 4, 2011)

Well they havent replied yet but they ARE using her for breeding so if its  genetics or whatever could be passed down WILL .  I think they should have gave that some though before breeding her .  Anyways will update when/if they reply !        im a bit mad over this because they dont seem to care at all   ....well my opinion


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't really say that I have had any biters, but I did have a doe that was pretty crazy back in the Summer. She is a full NZ that is a bit over two years old and had never been bred. I traded a buck for her to a guy that needed a buck. Anyway, she was crazy. Every time I tried to touch her she would go crazy trying to attack me. I decided to breed her anyway. After the first mating, she calmed down some. After she delivered her first litter, she calmed down completely and is one of the gentlest does that I have now.


----------

